# Partial Preterism Sources



## Jose Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I was just wondering if anyone would be willing to recommend books on Partial Preterism. I'm just looking for 1 or 2 books to read to get a general idea of the arguments for this position. Website and blog recommendations are also welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 19, 2014)

Marcellus Kik's "An Eschatology of Victory" gives a partial preterist exposition of Matthew 24 and 25.

Keith Mathison's "Postmillennialism: An Eschatology of Hope" gives a summary of partial preterist postmillennialism, including the Olivet Discourse and Revelation.

You'll find that some partial preterists are more preterist than others. E.g. Kenneth Gentry places all of Revelation 5 to 19 in the first century, with "Babylon" being Jerusalem, while Greg Bahnsen, in his interesting and informative - whether you agree with his particular conclusions or not - tape series on Revelation, places Revelation 5 to 19 up to the Fall of Rome, with "Babylon" being pagan Rome.

A more moderate preterist work, is that by James Madison MacDonald, and recommended by Charles Hodge in his "Systematic Theology"; "A Key to the Book of Revelation". "Babylon" is the apostate church, including, quintessentially, the Church of Rome. Available from amazon as a cheaply made reprint.

The hardline but orthodox preterists and futurists seem to be playing with Revelation 5-19 like a squeezebox In my humble opinion, some squeezing it backwards in history and some squeezing it forwards.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 19, 2014)

The greatly esteemed Dr. Sproul has described his view as Partial Preterism or open to Partial Preterism.
You may want to do a thorough search of his materials, which are many.

This video series, _The Last Days According to Jesus_ is one of those.
http://www.ligonier.org/learn/series/last_days_according_to_jesus/

Another upcoming book release may be helpful in this regard.


_Blessed Is He Who Reads: A Primer on the Book of Revelation_
by Larry E. Ball

237 pp.; Paperback (Scheduled release date: July 25, 2014).

Published by Victorious Hope Publications, Fountain Inn, South Carolina.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 20, 2014)

Jose Rodriguez said:


> I was just wondering if anyone would be willing to recommend books on Partial Preterism.Thanks



Hello Jose, no I wouldn't be willing to _recommend_ any books but would be willing to provide a link to I.C.E. Books where you can get some free ones for research. FreeBooks from the Institute for Christian Economics

as a Historicist myself, Ive noticed some Preterist websites include Historicist Authors & Works on their websites & label them as _" Partial Preterists "_ which is a mistake & misnomer in my opinion. Partial Preterism at PreteristArchive.com, The Internet's Only Balanced Look at Preterism


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 20, 2014)

The problem is that all historicists are partially preterist in the sense that they believe that some of Revelation was fulfilled in the past.

Most(?) commentators and bible teachers/theologians who aren't completely futuristic/ dispensationalist would see at least some of what Christ is saying in the Olivet Discourse as referring to the destruction of Jerusalem, so they might be loosely labelled as preterist in that sense.

Some of the preterist websites are so poorly laid out, with a confusing mix of orthodox and heterodox material, that I would only recommend them to the most mature.

At least with futurism, even the most extreme cases believe that the Eschaton, Second Advent. Resurrection. Last judgment and Heaven and Hell are yet future.

Preterists however can fall off the edge into heterodoxy by following the idol of becoming "more consistent" - although how is it "more consistent" to apply a preterist hermeneutic to passages that won't bear it and to deny the biblical and historic Christian faith?

In the same way that dispensationalists get eschatalogically puffed-up and predict the soon return of Christ, and declare that we are living in the "end times", so these heterodox preterists ( some of whom have swung from dispensationalist premillennialism) have become eschatalogically puffed-up and think they have found the only hermeneutical key needed for eschatalogical passages and must share the nonsense with everyone, that the destruction of Jerusalem is the context in which every part of the NT must be read.

They are as puffed-up and foolish as the end times fanatics, except they are completely heterodox and more dangerous.

Richard Pratt and Kenneth Gentry contributed to a book exposing heterodox preterism, called "When Shall These Things Be?" ( PandR).

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

